# Do it yourself Dremel Lathe (Fonly Lathe)



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Fonly Lathe ( "I could do that iF ONLY I had a lathe") lolol 

http://www.btinternet.com/~two.mm/a...lypt1b.htm


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look in old machining books you find a lot of metal lathes that used hand held tooling. This machine would work fine.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks!!!!!! 

Dave


----------

